# 'Indestructible' bedding for puppies crate...?



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm having a hard time finding a good bedding for my pup's crate. I've put a couple blankets in and the shredder comes out in her and I'm left with a pile of scraps. She has a donut style dog bed that she uses in the bedroom/living room but I'm afraid if I put that in the crate she will shred it too... and I'm not willing to sacrifice a $45 bed at this point.







I've thought about buying one of the 'cheaper' beds from wal-mart/petsmart but am concerned that it would be destroyed quickly.

Does anyone have recommendations on bedding that is undesirable or indestructible? The crate is on carpet so I know its not super uncomfortable but I think something else would be better.

BTW, the crate is one of the XXL ones.. she's only 4 months but even when she's fully grown this crate will be plenty big.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I would check out Kuranda Beds - http://www.kuranda.com

I had the same problem and got a Kuranda bed and she can't chew through it! It's really indestructible! Have to warn you though, they are expensive (but sooo worth it!)

Your other option is to give her no bedding - it sounds mean but anything you give her (besides a kuranda) will get destroyed.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

we don't have any "bedding" in her crate, just a nylabone and her water bowl. she's always in it, so she doesn't seem to mind!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I got a Kuranda for Rugen just a few weeks ago. He loves it! 

He has chewed the PVC but it hasn't and won't compromise the bed. While they are expensive I think he's got a bed for many, many years to come. It's guaranteed chew proof and after that's up you can buy replacement pieces if they go to town on it.... Plus since it came he leaves the baseboards alone... I think It might be safe now to sand and paint them.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey,

After going through a plethora of "undestructible" beds (yeah, right... for most I ended up getting a full refunds and did keep USPS in business by shipping several boxes of shredded stuff back...)
Anyhoo... My GSDs were never the problem: the old 12yo Samoyed is... sigh...
Well we finally found THE one. We've had it for more than a month now (woo hoo... Call Guiness Book!!!) and they are actually cots (Coolaroo). Awesome, not a ding on them. And you clean it by just hosing it down.
http://www.idogbeds.com/dog-mats---pads/outdoor-mats-pads/deluxepetbed.cfm


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I never put anything in my crates until my dogs can be trusted not to chew. I have found that putting bedding in a puppy's crate can also lead to them using it to potty on.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

German shepherds? Indestructible?
















I will have to post a photo of Mickey's Kuranda bed with the 15 inch hole the dear doggie chewed into it in on night.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think they need any bedding at that age (this I discovered after 3 different beds) I finally took it out and didn't put it back until he was out of the shredding stage say 2yrs. LOL. Also, I just read your other thread about the crate, do you have part of the crate blocked off? She should only have enough room to lie down, maybe she <u>needs</u> a more closed in feeling. Also on that topic, when you let her out at lunch, maybe try putting some kind of lead on her so you do not have to chase her to put her back in, keep you calm. also try giving her a REALLY good treat when she goes inside the crate, maybe some cooked chicken liver, something she only gets when she goes in the crate.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good luck


----------

